# Which turkey season are you going on?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So who drew and who's going general?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Im hunting the general due to I did not draw a tag, and yes I have 5 turkey points now. The only reason I put in for LE Turkey is to utilize my points. After I draw a tag I will only hunt the general hunt.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm trying to decide if I'm even going this year. But it would be GS if I do, I didn't even put in for LE. As some would say on this forum: LE turkey hunting is gay:smile:


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I drew a central with 1 point


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I'm still scratching my head ......

Put my wife, 2 boys, and myself all in for southern region HOPEING to maybe
draw 1 , 2 at the most and switch things up a little this year ......

And what the heck happens?:shock:? WE ALL DRAW ! -- 4 southern LE permits here ..

Once again, Still scratch'in my head ...


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm even going this year. But it would be GS if I do, I didn't even put in for LE. As some would say on this forum: LE turkey hunting is gay:smile:


why wouldn't you go? Spring time is the best time for hunting


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

SE region


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Goofy, how many points did your bunch have ????
I didn't draw Southern, and I had a point !!!! :-?
I'll be doing general with my bow.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I had 2 points
Wy wife had zero
Younger boy 1 point
Older boy zero

Now you can see why I'm literaly scratching my head---Unbileveble!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I had zero points and drew central. My son had 4 points and drew nothing.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I had one point for southern and did not draw.

My brother had zero and drew out.

I dont get it. :?

Still looking forward to tagging along on his hunt.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sounds likes turkey points are a worthless joke. ;-)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Le turkey tags _/O


8)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a LE tag last year and turned it back in. I couldn't get away from work during that small window of time that your given. I'll be trying the general this year.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

2 Northern region tags in my family. We each drew with 2 points. It's time to see what difference the LE hunt makes.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Clarq said:


> 2 Northern region tags in my family. We each drew with 2 points. It's time to see what difference the LE hunt makes.


I'm guessing you will be plesantly surprised ...

First crack at those Toms with less crowding in NICE!


----------



## DevanWaters (Oct 18, 2013)

No Points. First time putting in. Drew LE Central. Will be my first time hunting turkey here in UT.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

buying the girlfriend a GE tag. dont know where to go first year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll be hunting the general....in Idaho and possibly California. 3 bearded Toms per season now in Cali......tough to beat. Since a big whitetail excursion is in the works with some of my buddies from GP, I think a turkey hunt/scouting trip is in order. I haven't killed a Merriams for a few years.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Well, I'm still scratching my head ......
> 
> Put my wife, 2 boys, and myself all in for southern region HOPEING to maybe
> draw 1 , 2 at the most and switch things up a little this year ......
> ...


Don't question it, just go with it.....some have it, some don't.------SS


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Bought the point (gave $10.00 donation) to bring the total to 5. Will do general season because its not as crowded as some believe HOWEVER once those massive crowds kill all the turkey and the GS is eliminated I want to be ahead in points.....:roll:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

NM and CO are OTC and start in mid and early April respectively.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

2full said:


> Sounds likes turkey points are a worthless joke. ;-)


LE turkey hunting is a worthless joke.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> LE turkey hunting is a worthless joke.


+1
And gay too! Right? :mrgreen:


----------

